# Hydrant



## Igor39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello, this is my first time posting a photo on TPF, I am just curious to see what people think of some of my work.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/146/414005235_a8faf7f478_b.jpg


----------



## Angluvsphotography (Jan 15, 2008)

i love it


----------



## danir (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice.

Dani


----------



## Igor39 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you, I just wish there was a way to bring out the actual Hydrant more because I want that to be the focal point of the photo.


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 15, 2008)

big girl getting wet haha


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 15, 2008)

That's awsome. What brilliant timing !


----------



## Igor39 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hah thank you it was taken at Live 8 in Philadelphia a few years ago


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 15, 2008)

sirsteezo said:


> big girl getting wet haha


 


bahahahha dick. I WAS THERE AT LIVE 8 IN PHILLY!!! but i had to leave because i was about to die of dehydration


----------



## Igor39 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah it was a bit crazy that day, we ended up leaving early because we were so far away from the stage and everyone in the crowd seemed irritable.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 15, 2008)

i like it for 2 reasons.....

1 it's a good shot

2 i work for my local water company and we have to flush the hydrants once a year


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 15, 2008)

This is a great photojournalistic shot!


----------



## sthvtsh (Jan 16, 2008)

hahaha this shot made me giggle. that'd be a fun site to see after a stressful day at work. xD Love it.


----------



## pete1606 (Jan 16, 2008)

I love photographing hydrants up close and from afar. They have so much detail.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 16, 2008)

I like it

sir *sleezo* is a total child...what the hell?  your right, only people size 4 and under should be allowed water in any form


----------



## Amnesic (Jan 16, 2008)

You can keep the hydrant in color so it stands out more.  Usually they are bright red or yellow so it should do a good job .  But its a nice shot.

I also think sirsteezo was just joking around.  It looks like she is actually have a lot of fun with her or a friends child.  Its pretty cool that she would jump right in .


----------



## Emerana (Jan 16, 2008)

Really?  I think he was calling her fat...he should clairfy.  Foot in mouth or jerk, we will have to see


----------

